# Need help with  doughnuts



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm looking for help with making yeast risen doughnuts.  I'm trying to recreate the Crispy Cream texture.  I've got the flavor I want using sweetener, nutmeg, salt, and vanilla.  The texture I get is light, and good.  But it's just not what I'm looking for.

Here's how I made my doughnut dough. 
1 1/2 cup AP Flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbs. Active dry yeast
3 tbs. honey
2 tbs. sugar
1 large egg
1 tsp. ground nutmeg
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup water (about 105 degrees)
3 tbs. cooking oil
1 tbs. softened butter.

Combine sugar, honey, and hot water and stir until the sugar and honey are dissolved.  Add the yeast and stir until it too is disolved.  Proof the yeast.

When there is yeast foam on top of the liquid, add the egg and beet in until smooth.  Add the remaining ingrediants and stir with a heavy wooden spoon.  Knead for 5 minutes until smooth.  Roll out on a flat, lightly floured surface until about a quarter inch thick.  Cut out the doughnuts.  Let rise in a warm place until doubled in size.  Gently place in 150 degree oil and fry until medium browned.  Flip and repeat.  Drain on wire racks.

As I said, these were very tasty, but the texture wasn't as light as with the Crispy Creams.  Any help would be appreciated.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ardge (Nov 18, 2004)

Goodweed of the North, lemme give you my donut recipe.  This one is EXACTLY like Krispy Kreme's donuts.  

One thing to note, I always weigh my flour.  I use my measuring cup for scooping it onto the scale.    


"These Donuts RULE!" Donuts


8 oz water, tepid
3/4 oz fresh yeast (or 3/8 oz dry yeast)
1 & 1/2 oz shortening
2 oz sugar
1/4 t salt
1/8 t nutmeg
3/4 oz non-fat dry milk
2 eggs
15 oz bread flour



Rehydrate yeast in water in a container, NOT the mixing bowl.  

Use a mixer with a paddle attachement.

Cream shortening and sugar till incorporated.
Add eggs, 1 at a time.

Mix dry ingredients together.  

Switch to dough hook.

Add 1/2 the dry ingredients to mixer.

Mix

Add the water / yeast mixture to mixer.

Mix

Add the second 1/2 of dry ingredients.

Mix to desired consistency.  Should be slacky, but not like batter.  It will be very sticky.  You may or may not have to add some flour (up to a cup) at this point.  I hardly ever do.

Transfer to slightly oiled bowl with slightly oiled hands.

Cover, keep wram, and let double in size.

Punch down, roll out, and cut or form the shapes.  

Let proof, then fry at 350 degrees.



Call me and say YUM!

RJ


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

Goodweed, check WayneT's recipe out too:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4168


----------



## WayneT (Nov 18, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Goodweed, check WayneT's recipe out too:



*Thanks "bug", but I must admit this "Ardges" Krispy clone looks good, on paper at least (or should I say on monitor)  I will test it anyway.*


----------



## Konditor (Nov 18, 2004)

Wayne, et. al. – To approximate accurately the Krispy Kremes, I suggest that you use (12 fl. oz.) milk, (1/3 cup) vegetable shortening rather than butter, and 2 large eggs per (approx.) 5 cups flour.  Your finished doughnuts will be lighter in texture, rather than more cakelike with the butterfat.  Roll the dough to about ½" thickness.  Remove the doughnuts from the hot oil with a wok ladle and set them on uncoated, heavy brown paper. While still warm, dip them in icing; or spread chocolate glaze on top after they've cooled slightly.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 18, 2004)

I always figured they used a softer flour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2004)

Ardge;  I'll be ginving them a try tonight.  Thanks.  And thanks to the rest of you as well.  I already have cake doughnuts down, and bismarks also.  Just needed to get the super-light and tender yeast-risen types.  Again, thanks.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

Report;  Success is realized!  I have Krispy Cream style doughnuts.  I used Konditor's idea as I don't have a scale to measure the weights.  But I believe that the amounts between Ardge and Konditor are about the same.  My first batch came out with the correct texture, but were a little bland.  So I adjusted the spices and sugar to arrive at this recipe.  

With your assistance, and my ability to seprate and discern flavors, then duplicate them, I now have the flavor and texture I wanted.  One word of caution though.  These soughnuts must be eaten fresh, as they grow tougher with age.  Happily, 15 seconds in the microwave re-freshens them.

Here's the final recipe;

Bob Flowers’ Crispy Crème Style Doughnuts

Ingrediants:
2 pkg. yeast
1/4 cup warm water (105-115F)
1 1/2 cup lukewarm milk (scalded then cooled)
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 tbs. Nutmeg
1 tbs. Vanilla
2 eggs
1/3 cup lard (actually healthier than shortening)
5 cups all-purpose flour, divided
Vegetable oil

Place the yeast and water into a large mom-reactive mixing bowl (stainless, ceramic, glass, etc.).   Stir until dissolved.  Add 2 cups flour, salt, milk, eggs, and shortening.  Beat heavy mixing spoon or lowest speed of mixer until just blended. Add remaining flour and knead or mix on medium speed until smooth. Cover and let place in a warm place.  Let rise until double, 30 to 40 minutes. 

Place dough onto lightly floured surface.  Flatten into a circle.  Slide the circle and flip.  Slide around again to lightly to coat with flour. Gently roll dough 1/2-inch thick with floured rolling pin. Cut with doughnut cutter, or two inch diameter glass, and 1 inch diameter lid. Cover and let rise until double, 30 to 40 minutes.

Heat 3 inches of sunflower oil in frying fryer to 350F. Slide doughnuts into hot oil with wide spatula. Turn doughnuts when they are lightly browned on one side.  Fry until golden brown, about 1 minute on each side. Gently remove from oil and place on reack to cool.

For a very simple glaze, melt a can of whipped milk chocolate cake frosting and add about 2 tbs. milk.  Stir until smooth.  Dip doughnuts into the glaze and place on wire rack to cool.

Thanks everyone.  *Another Discuss Cooking Team Success*

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

15 seconds in the microwave?  Is that for several donuts at a time?  In my microwave oven, 15 seconds for one donut would turn it into a tough nasty chew toy.  

When I reheat Krispy Kreme, I only need about 3 seconds per donut to make them the same temperature as fresh.  

Can't wait to try another Goodweed tested recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL.  My microwave is getting old.  15 seconds now isn't what 15 seconds once was.  I wonder if it gets pain in unusual places, like I do.  Hmmmm.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> LOL.  My microwave is getting old.  15 seconds now isn't what 15 seconds once was.  I wonder if it gets pain in unusual places, like I do.  Hmmmm.
> 
> Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Don't remind me!  Some mornings, I need to hold on to the walls and furniture to make it from the bed to the bathroom.  Put my body through too much abuse when I was younger.  I now pay the price for my care free youth.


----------

